# Oakley Enlist Lite Jacket



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

does anyone know anything about it??


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a baggy fit, but not Technine baggy.

5k/5k, critically taped seams. Won't hold up in a downpour.

$145 on Backcountry.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

For me a minimum spec for a good jacket would be 10K waterproofing and FULLY taped seams. This jacket would make a nice casual jacket to wear around town.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Not really. If it rains you get soaked.

It's more of a cold weather, dry climate jacket.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

ugly colour by the way


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

That's kinda what I mean. If I'm just wearing it around town, I'm not going to get stuck hanging around in the rain with only a 5k jacket. You do however have alot more rain to deal with in your part of the country than I do. Not so good for the West Coast.


----------

